# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فقط تست های کنکور سراسری...!؟

## Rotbe1konour96

سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت بچه های انجمن..
می خواستم بدونم ب نظرتون برای یه کنکوری نظام قدیم که می خواد ۹۸ کنکور بده با توجه به این که مجموعه خیلی زیادی سوالات سراسری (تا سال ۹۷ /داخل و خارج/همه رشته) وجود داره ایا نیازی تست های تالیفی دیگه بزنیم ؟؟ می شه فقط با زدن تست های کنکور سراسری به تسلط بر مباحث رسید؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rotbe1konour96


سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت بچه های انجمن..
می خواستم بدونم ب نظرتون برای یه کنکوری نظام قدیم که می خواد ۹۸ کنکور بده با توجه به این که مجموعه خیلی زیادی سوالات سراسری (تا سال ۹۷ /داخل و خارج/همه رشته) وجود داره ایا نیازی تست های تالیفی دیگه بزنیم ؟؟ می شه فقط با زدن تست های کنکور سراسری به تسلط بر مباحث رسید؟


بستگی به خودت و سطحت داره ولی زدن تست سراسری عالی هست ولی بهتره تست های مفهومی و تست های سنجش رو هم بزنی به صورت فصل به فصل يه کتابی بود به نام بانک تست زیست جامع مهر و ماه دو جلد بود همه این چیز هايي که گفتم رو داشت نمی دونم الان موجود هست یا نه ولی کامل بود کتابش به هر حال کار از محکم کاری عیب نمی کنه هر چی سطحت بالاتر باشه سر جلسه کم تر غافل گیر میشی حال خود دانی*

----------


## Amirkhan21

تست های کنکور به تالیفی اولویت داره ولی تست تالیفی هم نیاز هم برا تسلط بیشتر و هم بیشتر با طرز فکر طراح اشنا میشی و غافلگیریت کمتره...من خودم تست سال اول خیلی کم زدم و فقط هر چی تست میزدم بیشتر کنکور بود خصوصا شیمی و زیست ریاضی فیزیک صفر ...کلا خیلی اشتباهات داشتم روش خوندنم اشتبا و مشکلات دیگهه...الان که تست دارم کار میکنم در کنارش تالیفی هم میزنم و واقعا کمکم کرده

----------


## Amirkhan21

بعضی تست های ریاضی و فیزیک دقت کرده باشین یا حتی زیست تو سوالا الگوی تقریبا داره ....نه اینکه توش ایده نباشهههه نه ولی ساختاراشون شبیه همه ...در کل پیشنهاد من در کنار کنکور تست تالیفی هم نیازه ...تست های سنجش هم یعنی تالیفی که اونام عالی محسوب میشن

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

ببینم می شه که در حال حاضر بشینیم حداقل تست های سراسری روی برای مباحث بزنیم و بعد اگر وقت کردیم برگردیم و تست های تالیفی و ازمون های ازمایشی رو کار کنیم؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> ببینم می شه که در حال حاضر بشینیم حداقل تست های سراسری روی برای مباحث بزنیم و بعد اگر وقت کردیم برگردیم و تست های تالیفی و ازمون های ازمایشی رو کار کنیم؟


یه حدس احتمالی
درگیر اضطراب شدی
نظم و برنامتو بهم ریخته
فکرت رفته سراغ شرایط بهینه
و تستای کنکور و ..... !؟!
.........................
حال فی الحال
رخ نما کتاباتو (اصلیاشو) تا بعد واگویه نمایم چندوچون راه را 
!؟!

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

> یه حدس احتمالی
> درگیر اضطراب شدی
> نظم و برنامتو بهم ریخته
> فکرت رفته سراغ شرایط بهینه
> و تستای کنکور و ..... !؟!
> .........................
> حال فی الحال
> رخ نما کتاباتو (اصلیاشو) تا بعد واگویه نمایم چندوچون راه را 
> !؟!


نه خیلی بهم نرخیته!
فقط می خوام وقتم کمتر تلف شه ...حداقل کل کنکور رو با تست ها سراسری همنجور فعلا پیش برم تا اگر این که وقت کم اوردم بتونم ادعا کنم که کنکور رو با تست های سراریش کامل بستم..می ترسم اگه بخوام همراهشون تست های تالیفی هم بزنم از همین الان نرسم کل مباحث رو بخونم(حداقل زیست باید کامل خونده شه دیگه!)

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
نمیدونم حرفم درسته یا نه ولی خب .........
کلا تست تالیفی واسه اینه که سطحتتون بالاتر بره پس واقعا واسه شروع تست زنی نیس
وقتی خیالتون از سراسری ها راحت شد که همه رو مسلط هستید میرین سراغ تالیفی ها .تست تالیفی واسه کمبود تسته 
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ZAPATA

> نه خیلی بهم نرخیته!
> فقط می خوام وقتم کمتر تلف شه ...حداقل کل کنکور رو با تست ها سراسری همنجور فعلا پیش برم تا اگر این که وقت کم اوردم بتونم ادعا کنم که کنکور رو با تست های سراریش کامل بستم..می ترسم اگه بخوام همراهشون تست های تالیفی هم بزنم از همین الان نرسم کل مباحث رو بخونم(حداقل زیست باید کامل خونده شه دیگه!)


عربی زبان معارف و فیزیک رو کنکور خوب کفاف میده
بقیه رو بازهم تست میخای که از آزمایشی ها ارزاق نما

----------


## yashar.b

خب تست های تالیفی استاندارد(کتابایی مث موج آزمون شیمی ) هم همون ایده های سراسری رو برمیدارن و با یک یا چند لول بالاتر ک به نظرم درستم هس چون کنکور رفته رفته سخت شده (البته نه توو همه درسا) 
غیر اینکه برای آموزش مرحله به مرحله خب نمیشه تست سراسری زد چون قسمتی از فرایند آموزش هم توی تست تکمیل میشه 
و جدای از اینا حداقل ی ماه  در دوران جمعبندی  تست های حداقل 5 سال اخیرزده میشن (سه روز یکبار)
خلاصه اینکه به نظرم حداقل تا عید بهتره تست تالیفی کارشه بعد عیدو تست کنکور کار کرد (غیر از ریاضی و فیزیک)
بازم دوستان هر کدوم مخالف بودن نظرشونو بگن استفاده کنیم ماهم خوش حال میشیم  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## ZAPATA

> خب تست های تالیفی استاندارد هم همون ایده های سراسری رو برمیدارن و با یک یا چند لول بالاتر ک به نظرم درستم هس چون کنکور رفته رفته سخت شده (البته نه توو همه درسا) کتابایی مث موج آزمون شیمی 
> غیر اینکه برای آموزش مرحله به مرحله خب نمیشه تست سراسری زد چون قسمتی از فرایند آموزش هم توی تست تکمیل میشه 
> و جدای از اینا حداقل ی ماه  در دوران جمعبندی  تست های حداقل 5 سال اخیرزده میشن (سه روز یکبار)
> خلاصه اینکه به نظرم حداقل تا عید بهتره تست تالیفی کارشه بعد عیدو تست کنکور کار کرد (غیر از ریاضی و فیزیک)
> بازم دوستان هر کدوم مخالف بودن نظرشونو بگن استفاده کنیم ماهم خوش حال میشیم


اصل اون حس رضایت خودته
مطمئن باشی راهت درسته
خب دیگه حرفی نیست
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
بستگی داره چه انتظاری داری از هر درس ، اگر درصدهای بالای 80 میخواید خب باید تالیفی هم کار کنید که آشنا بشید با طراحی سوالات متفاوت ولی هیچ تالیفی درجه استانداردی و نزدیکی به کنکور رو نداره!
در کل همون سراسری ها کافی میتوانه باشه مخصوصا اگر فکر درصد بالای 60 نیستین.

----------


## yashar.b

> اصل اون حس رضایت خودته
> مطمئن باشی راهت درسته
> خب دیگه حرفی نیست


احسن 
ولی ی چیزی همیشه سوال بوده برام ، منظور شما از زاپاتا ، زپاتای خوردنیه (همون ساندویچ اینا ) یا چیز دیگه ایه ما نمیدونیم ؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ZAPATA

> احسن 
> ولی ی چیزی همیشه سوال بوده برام ، منظور شما از زاپاتا ، زپاتای خوردنیه (همون ساندویچ اینا ) یا چیز دیگه ایه ما نمیدونیم ؟



چ من زاپاتا چ اون زاپاتا
هردو به یه اسم مکزیکی اشاره داره
که اسم یه فیلم وسترن هم هستش به نام « زنده باد زاپاتا »
 :Yahoo (4):

----------

